# Peeing in Pools



## macuppie (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know why I decided to make a thread on this but oh well :3. Many people pee in pools and in oceans, etc. I was swimming in my pool and was wondering about it. I think if you go to a public pool, then you are basically swimming in pee (I sometimes pee in public pools don't hate me I'm not the only one >_<). And in lakes/oceans I think almost everyone does. It washes around and they are pretty big so it doesn't make that big of an impact (plus fish pee right?). In my pool, or pools at houses, I think peeing in the pool is not good at all. It is someones private pool that they swim in all the time so the least you can do when you go swimming in it is have the courtesy to go somewhere else. I actually pee in my backyard somewhere on the rocks because I hate using the bathroom when I am soaking wet. 
Story time!!!! 
Once I really had to poop so I went in the backyard and was going to get rid of it the next morning (it was really late) and in the morning my dog had it in her mouth >_<!!! Long story short, my parents found out.

What do you think about peeing in pools? Any embarrassing stories about it (the chemicals that make the pee turn blue)? I want to hear your opinions

This is quite strange omg


----------



## Hot (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't been in a public pool (Except for swimming competitions where they appear to clean it beforehand) in about a year because of this. I don't like the idea of jumping in a mix of urine and water.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

You could make the argument that in public pools the chlorine cleans it. But regardless of where you are it's nasty.


----------



## squirtle (Jun 17, 2014)

Ewww. I hate ittttt. I'm glad I have my own pool cuz ugh nasty. I was at the public pool with a guy once and this kid like, puked in the pool. Worst thing EVER. I'm glad I wasn't in it when it happened ha.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

When I was younger, I would always pee in pools. A year or two ago, I had to pee really bad, but there was literally a line for the bathroom, and honestly I couldn't hold, so I decided to buckle down and pee in the pool. (Not trying to defend my actions her but,) I'm pretty sure theres enough chemicals in public pool water to get rid of a lot of the urine. Anyways, right as I was about to do it they called a pool check. As I stepped out of the water, I just started to pee. Long story short, my friend noticed and I was SO embarrassed.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

Astornauts recycle their pee into drinking water, and the same happens here. The only difference, is that for the astronauts, the process is much faster. While down here, it isn't as quick.


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 17, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Astornauts recycle their pee into drinking water, and the same happens here. The only difference, is that for the astronauts, the process is much faster. While down here, it isn't as quick.


This just kinda ruined water for me.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> This just kinda ruined water for me.



Pffft waters overrated!


----------



## squirtle (Jun 17, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Astornauts recycle their pee into drinking water, and the same happens here. The only difference, is that for the astronauts, the process is much faster. While down here, it isn't as quick.




Seriously I am screaming.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm laughing so hard omg

I'm pretty sure I actually pooped in the pool once, but I was a LOT younger (like 4 or something). Still. It's gross.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

Fun fact for the squeamish, you can only smell "chlorine" (it's not really chlorine) when it's actively in contact with impurities. Meaning the stronger the smell the dirtier the pool.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

squirtle said:


> Seriously I am screaming.



Its well filtered and thoroughly cleaned using deadly chemicals before they give it to us!

I really hope no one drinks tap water <\3


----------



## macuppie (Jun 17, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Its well filtered and thoroughly cleaned using deadly chemicals before they give it to us!
> 
> I really hope no one drinks tap water <\3



... Well I should be dead soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



squirtle said:


> Ewww. I hate ittttt. I'm glad I have my own pool cuz ugh nasty. I was at the public pool with a guy once and this kid like, puked in the pool. Worst thing EVER. I'm glad I wasn't in it when it happened ha.



Where I used to live, I would always go to this pool that was kind of a waterpark (had a few big slides and such) and kids would always poop in it and just no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> I'm laughing so hard omg
> 
> I'm pretty sure I actually pooped in the pool once, but I was a LOT younger (like 4 or something). Still. It's gross.




OMG that is hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess the pools are chlorinated and such but you still are swimming in pee (unless it gets cleaned out RIGHT AWAY) ewwww


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't say I've ever peed in a pool, unless I was too young to remember.  Fun fact though, there is no chemical that causes urine to turn blue.  Good news for all the pool pee-ers out there! 

Also, urine is sterile.  There's far more "gross" substances and bacteria in your drinking water than in your urine.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> Also, urine is sterile.  There's far more "gross" substances and bacteria in your drinking water than in your urine.



This is why tap water is disgusting oh my god.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 17, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> This is why tap water is disgusting oh my god.



Ha, tell me about it.  That link I posted is pretty brutal. -_-


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Fun fact for the squeamish, you can only smell "chlorine" (it's not really chlorine) when it's actively in contact with impurities. Meaning the stronger the smell the dirtier the pool.



[insert the more you know gif here]


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

I like how everyone is freaking out. There are acceptable levels for a lot of things that would gross you out. It's impossible to get rid of everything. Plus it'd hurt us in the long run. We have immune systems for a reason.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2014)

True, but like you said, some of the stuff they do leave in grosses me out lol. I guess I should just be happy they get rid of any type of feces (unless I misinterpreted the chart).


----------



## Darumy (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not gonna care enough to not swim, but yeah, it's pretty gross haha. Sewage dumpage in oceans is something I will not go into proximity of though.


Also no wonder people smell more chlorine-y than the pool. heh.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 17, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Fun fact for the squeamish, you can only smell "chlorine" (it's not really chlorine) when it's actively in contact with impurities. Meaning the stronger the smell the dirtier the pool.



well it sounds like i'm not going to a pool anytime soon... LOL


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

Just gross. I can't omg how can people pee in a pool? Sorry but I find that throughly d.i.s.g.u.s.t.i.n.g

As for ocean water idk why people would pee water at all PERIOD.


----------



## Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah I just pee in pools. i feel nothing



EDIT: i remembered i lied i pee in the showers but peeing in pools is not a big deal to me.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 17, 2014)

i thought people stop doing that when they're like 4


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 17, 2014)

yes i have peed in a pool


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't go to public pools anymore, because of this reason. I know it's true as well because I did it when I was a kid, and the fact that I've swallowed pool water before makes me ****ing sick.


----------



## bocho (Jun 17, 2014)

natures heater


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm amused by how many people think that this is disgusting.
In normal human urine, _there is no bacteria in it. *Human urine is clean. Sterile. You can even drink it and the only bad thing about it would be the taste. Or use it to clean a wound in an emergency situation.*_ 

Now, I don't really _enjoy_ swimming in pools which others have peed in, but it doesn't matter much.

Humans do much worse things to the earth than pee in the water.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 17, 2014)

This is the exact reason I can't go swimming in someone elses/public pools. Once when I was in 5th grade we went swimming at the pool in town and a kid pooped in it...and by poop I mean diarrhea. I haven't touched a public pool in years, yuck! Also, be careful where you release yourself in rivers if that's what you do. There are parasites in the water that love it when you do that.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

mayorsam said:


> I'm amused by how many people think that this is disgusting.
> In normal human urine, _there is no bacteria in it. *Human urine is clean. Sterile. You can even drink it and the only bad thing about it would be the taste. Or use it to clean a wound in an emergency situation.*_
> 
> Now, I don't really _enjoy_ swimming in pools which others have peed in, but it doesn't matter much.
> ...



I know human urine is clean and all that, BUT... still disgusts me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 18, 2014)

My friend is nicknamed Wednesday Graywaters because she peed in the hot tub and the water turned gray because of chemicals.

She's gross


----------



## Cou (Jun 18, 2014)

I heard that if the chlorine smells really strong, it means there's a lotta urine there ~A~

Anyway, LOL what I think about peeing in pools.... gross.....  I tend to stay away from public pools especially little kid ones, I don't really have an embarrassing story about peeing but... I have another disgusting story about pool-related..

Okay, I was helping out at my little sisters' day care because they didn't have enough people and they had to go to the public pool for their swimming class or whatever, and I had to watch this 4 yr old boy and he didn't really know how to swim?? He was trying so hard though like, he wouldn't give up even though he couldn't take the water /// he couldn't swim whatsoever but he still literally tried to and went underwater and stuff. And then one time he went back up and


Spoiler: this is disgusting, click at your own risk



he threw up in the pool omfg.


no one saw him, and I wasn't in the water so I was kinda cracking up because everyone else were swimming merrily and I was just there looking at them and I felt so bad but what was I supposed to do? Yell out that he threw up?! (That was probably the best thing to do... I feel so bad omfg) but I'm like the super quiet and easily embarrassed type and I wouldn't dare yell or talk especially not about that case. But I felt too bad so I talked to like the main person in charge of the kids and she just got off the water and yelled out "ew ew EW" and didn't even tell anyone else omg.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 18, 2014)

^ Hahaha I went scuba diving once and my friend threw up into his snorkel and it went up through the pipe and the fishes started eating it. It was nasty but hilarious. Back to the topic, I love peeing in oceans and lakes. I try to avoid getting into public pools if I can because they gross me out. I have a pee story... it's not that embarrassing since no one really knew I was peeing... but once I went wake boarding and I was sitting in the water waiting for the boat to pull me up, so I started peeing in the water. But then the boat started moving before I finished so I ended up peeing down my shorts while riding.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

how could you..? that's just not right :u
I'm allergict to chlorine or whatever shizz they put in dem pools so I'm glad


----------



## Fia (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh my god I'm literally laughing at this thread.

When I first got my period I had a pool party like, the next day, and I didn't really know how to... uh... 'work' tampons too well. So I stayed out of the pool and told my friends that when I touched water I got really bad cramps. xD When my mom told me I would get blood in the pool, I figured the entire pool would turn red and everyone would be grossed out xD

But yeah, other than that I really try not to pee in other people's pools. The only place I really feel where it's acceptable to pee is the ocean. I don't like going to public pools either because I feel like I'm swimming in more urine than water...


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 19, 2014)

what the hell TBT, what the hell


----------



## Titi (Jun 19, 2014)

It's gross and I hope only little kids do it because they don't realize how gross it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I will never be able to get out of my head the image of a random floating poop in the sea when I was little. It almost TOUCHED me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 19, 2014)

LMAO^ IM DYING LAUGHING


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

A floating turd. Now that is a horror story.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 19, 2014)

I've never peed or pooped in a pool but I remember once when I was little I pooed in the bath while the water was draining out and I felt bad and desperately was trying to catch the poo before it blocked the plughole and my mum came in and was like what I can't even


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 19, 2014)

Hallie said:


> I've never peed or pooped in a pool but I remember once when I was little I pooed in the bath while the water was draining out and I felt bad and desperately was trying to catch the poo before it blocked the plughole and my mum came in and was like what I can't even



hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Kildor (Jun 19, 2014)

I peed in pools when I was younger. One time I loled so hard because a kid was like, "Mom, did someone put Mountain Dew in the pool?" 

I died.


----------



## Caius (Jun 19, 2014)

This is an unnecessary thread.


----------

